# Delta Reservoir



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

Is it good fishing there? Any spots in particular, what bait, and what kinds of fishes are there?

Thanks


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

#2, the upground, is almost a dead zone. #1 is choked with weeds. The bass are few but big (or so I'm told). Lots of decent carp in there.


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Saved me time by not going out there. Are there any ponds around the Toledo area that is good for bank fishing?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Since your avioding Delta res. dont waist your time a Swanton res. or Fulton pond. But i would try Evergreen lake at Oak Openings if you want.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

back when i lived in maumee, i would drive to delta to fish.. lots of bass, sunfish on the lower one.. lots of carp also.. even heard of some toothy fish in there as well.. 
if you are after bass there, try the first sets of reeds as soon as you enter the place.. ya have to walk back abit from where you park..  it could be abit weedy.. but if you can find the pockets of opening, or the edge, the fish are there..


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Swanton res. Some small perch and tons of dink bluegill. I have seen some decent catfish but they have been few and far between. Unless you have kids that want to catch 4" bluegill one after the other it would probably be a waste of time.

Delta res. I have only icefished out there so I don't know about the weeds and how it is softwater. When we fished the upper big one we were catching perch up to 8" and they shut off, put out a tip-up with a small perch on it and my buddy caught a 6lb bass. The lower one we have caught small gills and crapppie through the ice. Some of the crappie were decent sized.

Evergreen Lake--I have not fished it this year but it was decent for bass, nice gills and some crappie. There were also some HUGE carp, like around 40" or so. I have not been there this year because I heard from a buddy that works there that they had a big fish kill out there and were filling 55 gallon drums with dead fish. So I don't know how good it is right now.

If you are a member of the YMCA the Jewish Community Center has a decent pond that is usually good for some decent bass and also has some huge carp. They may or may not ask if you are a member. 

The Wauseon Res. can be good, but the larger one is probably better fished from a boat. The smaller one has a good bunch of catfish in it.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

crappielooker said:


> back when i lived in maumee, i would drive to delta to fish.. lots of bass, sunfish on the lower one.. lots of carp also.. even heard of some toothy fish in there as well..
> if you are after bass there, try the first sets of reeds as soon as you enter the place.. ya have to walk back abit from where you park..  it could be abit weedy.. but if you can find the pockets of opening, or the edge, the fish are there..


Back in the late 1990's i was just walking the shores of lower Delta and found a 20+ inch pike that had died and was washed up.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's a photo of a bass that I caught out of Delta last fall.
Delta Bass 

Evergreen is probably not very good. I haven't fished it since last summer before the big fish kill. So many fish died of last summer, they had to hire someone to come in and clean the dead fish out. Due to the smell.

Real nice crappie in the upper Wauseon Reservoir. Buddies of mine were hammering them just a few weeks ago. 9 to 12 inch fish. 

Swanton is dead, and so is Fulton.


----------

